# Panasonic develops organic sensor .. 123dB DR / global shutter



## AvTvM (Feb 3, 2016)

Panasonic Corporation today announced that it has developed a new wide-dynamic-range[1] technology which can improve simultaneous-capture wide dynamic range 100 times wider than the conventional results, using a CMOS image sensor with an organic photoconductive film (OPF - developed by FUJIFILM Corporation). 

http://www.fujirumors.com/panasonic-develops-organic-sensor-with-global-shutter-impressive-123db-dynamic-range-made-with-fujifilm/

"You might remember how back in November we shared the news that Panasonic will talk about an Ultra Low Noise 120dB+ (!!) Dynamic Range organic sensor on February 1st. Well, we now have more details about it. Panasonic and Fujifilm are developing a 123dB dynamic range organic sensor with global shutter.

Dicahub speculates that this might be the reason why Fujfilm is building a new plant for advanced semiconductor materials in Taiwan.

From the Organic Sensor press text: http://news.panasonic.com/press/news/data/2016/02/en160203-5/en160203-5.html
Panasonic Corporation today announced that it has developed a new wide-dynamic-range[1] technology which can improve simultaneous-capture wide dynamic range[2] 100 times wider than the conventional results, using a CMOS image sensor with an organic photoconductive film (OPF)*2 [we are using an organic photoconductive film (OPF) that FUJIFILM Corporation has developed.] .
1. Wide incident angle (60 degrees), high sensitivity, high saturation and highly-functional circuits due to a unique feature of OPF, in which an OPF for photoelectric-conversion and a readout circuits are independent.
2. 123dB simultaneous-capture wide dynamic range (that is 100x wider than that of common silicon image sensors*3), while maintaining the conventional chip size, due to our original ” simultaneous-capture structure “.

From the Global Shutter press text:
http://news.panasonic.com/press/news/data/2016/02/en160203-6/en160203-6.html
Panasonic Corporation today announced that it has developed a new highly functional global shutter[1]technology for CMOS image sensor using organic photoconductive film (OPF)*1 [we are using an organic photoconductive film (OPF) that FUJIFILM Corporation has developed.] . This technology enables to capture high speed moving object up to 10 times brighter*2 scene in global shutter mode. In OPF CMOS image sensor, charge-storage function and photoelectric-conversion function can be set independently. By utilizing the unique feature of OPF CMOS image sensor, this technology solves the degradation of saturation signal[2] in conventional image sensor with global shutter function. Motion direction can be detected from acquired object’s signal level in one picture by fine control of shutter sensitivity by changing applied voltage to OPF which is hardly realized by conventional CMOS image sensors.

The newly developed highly functional global shutter technology contributes to high speed image sensing of moving objects without image distortion which appears in conventional shutter operation under very bright scene. We expect this technology to be used widely in motion capture applications and also extend to other applications that have been thought to be difficult to realize unless high saturation global shutter or variable sensitivity multiple exposure.!







Sample image does not really wow me  ... but they have enough time to improve on it, before Canon even manages to get to 14 EV DR sensors. ;D


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 8, 2016)

But what about Sony? Do you think you'll switch to Fuji?


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 8, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> But what about Sony? Do you think you'll switch to Fuji?
> [/qote]
> Who, me? No, Fuji is of no interest to me. I am neither intro retro-design nor into APS-C lenses at the price of Canon FF lenses.
> 
> ...


----------

